# Just a note



## Paratrooper (Nov 13, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a market for their beeswax there are opportunities with guys that reload ammo . When mixed with a couple of other things it makes an excellent lubricant . Bullets are covered so as to facilitate their speed down the barrel .


----------

